# How do I remove engine only 2011 cruze



## John1960 (Apr 9, 2020)

Just curious on how you went, is it possible to remove just the motor?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

John1960 said:


> Just curious on how you went, is it possible to remove just the motor?


Welcome Aboard!









Anyone pulled the 1.4 in a driveway yet?


With the hood and battery tray removed, seems like you could easily pull both the engine and manual trans as one unit. Can anyone confirm this is the case, like no big surprises such as clearance issues (it appears you need to shift the engine/trans it to the passenger side to clear the frame...




www.cruzetalk.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Azztheboy (Apr 17, 2020)

It's actually pretty easy to pull just the 1.4l motor and leave the trans in place. I just did it. There is one 18mm gearbox housing bolt, on the front of the motor at the radiator, that requires you to remove the front engine mount to get access to (which is attached to the auto trans). You need an 18mm wrench (you can not use a socket) I have 6k worth of tools and no 18mm wrench. Who owns an 18mm wrench? I cheated carefully with a 19mm and got away with it (only because this motor has been out before by the last guy. You have to also remove the front engine mount - at the water pump area. To be able to slide the motor out of the torque converter. Make sure you take the three 18mm bolts out of the flexplate/ torque converter through the starter motor hole. Have fun - there is plenty of room.


----------

